# 4.8L vs 5.3L



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)

My father is looking at buying a newer half ton and wants to join me plowing in the next year or two. Both of us are more fond of the 5.3L but lately the trucks hes taken a liking to have 4.8L (reg cab short bed combos). I know there is much difference in hp or torque but what he wants to do with it is be his daily driver and do my drives and small conv,/church lots, with a 7.5ft blad obviously. Which motor/Trans combo is better, now he is going to do light towing a 2000lb popup and my 1500lb open trailer. Which is the better route because the dealers are ready to deal, but were just unsure about the 4.8L.
Any advice/input would be great.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

He'll be able to plow just fine with either. You'll run out of traction when plowing long before you run out of power.


----------



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)

Okay thanx I was just curious if one motor was better then the other.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

That, I don't know as I haven't had a GM in years, but they'll both be more than adequate power-wise to handle the job.


----------



## Pushin4U (Nov 20, 2011)

i would go with the 5.3. much more power and torque as well as a much more proven motor. 5.3 has been around for a long time and its a great motor. 4.8 will work but a friend of mine had one and had a plow on it and it by far used alot more fuel becuz it was lacking power. He also noticed a difference when plowing with my 5.3 versus his 4.8. dont get me wrong. 4.8 is still a plenty powerful motor but if you have the chance to find a 5.3 in the combo you want then grab it up. 5.3 in a reg cab short bed is a hard combo to find.


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

I've never plowed with either of those motors but have towed with both of them. The 4.8 is a dog, for a daily driver then fine but if you are gonna do anything other than drive to work in it then get the 5.3. The more power the less the motor is gonna work which means longer life and less problems. Will the 4.8 do the job? Yes. Will it work harder than the 5.3? Yes. My 2500hd has the 8.1 and does circles around the 6.0 trucks and I've had both. Mine is 300,000 miles strong with not much work done under the good. Just my .02 from experience. Good luck with whatever ya do!


----------



## JAJA (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey I have a 03 1500 RCSB with the 5.3..I wouldn't want any less..I have mine tuned and have decent dyno numbers after...if you can find one with the pole prep package that would be even better it would have the bigger trans cooler and I think it would also have 2500 torsion bars...I put a set of timbrens on mine as well I would suggest those makes a big difference with my 7.5 super duty boss


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

The 4.8 ltr is really weak when trying to pull a small empty enclosed trailer. I was amazed at how quick it down shifted to get more power.

Go with a 5.3 for sure.


----------



## shotgunwillie (Nov 4, 2012)

My last Silverado 4.8L 1500 W/T regular cab long box with snowplow prep 3.42 gears pushed a 7.6 Boss just fine with no problems. It got about 2 mpg better than my 5.3L. It will only have a 4 speed auto , not a 6 speed like the 5.3L. The 4.8L bore and stroke combo makes it's power band at a higher rpm than the 5.3L. Depending on how often he tows the trailers would be deciding factor for me. Tow them every day, get a 2500 HD 6.0L.


----------



## chevboy167 (Dec 7, 2011)

Check this out!!! http://www.hotrod.com/techarticles/hrdp_1109_stock_gm_ls_engine_big_bang_theory/


----------



## novawagonmaster (Jun 16, 2014)

chevboy167;1852635 said:


> Check this out!!! http://www.hotrod.com/techarticles/hrdp_1109_stock_gm_ls_engine_big_bang_theory/


So if you run twin turbos at 26psi of boost on your plow truck, you'll be happy with a 4.8 (until you run over the crankshaft).

As others have said, the 4.8 is a dog with the smallest of trailers behind the truck. Keep looking... the 5.3 trucks are out there.


----------



## chevboy167 (Dec 7, 2011)

It was meant for entertainment... Wouldn't expect anyone take it literally. I still have a 4.8 in my 99. Still plow with it and hasn't missed a beat. Runs the same as day I bought it. Have kept very good maintenance on the old girl. The body??? Thats a different story. Still wouldn't mind a 5.3 for bit more low end grunt. Happy hunting OP.


----------

